# cant connect to 4g



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

When I try to connect to 4g the bars show up and stay white but the 4g icon doesn't come up then it just goes back 3g. Maybe bad simcard? I'm also on the newest radio.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Try to flash one of the other LTE radio's and see if it connects.


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Try an older radio from a few versions back.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Yup going to try that but probably tomorrow.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

I tried it didn't work. I tried the mr2.5 still can't connect to 4g now what? Simcard?


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Before going their I would give MR2 a shot.

We've had a lot of network problems in my area lately due to testing, but I'm not saying that's your issue.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe 4g is down for the moment I guess. Going to try mr2 now


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

That's what happens it tries to connect to 4g but the it just goes back to 3g


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

Might just be your area. I have been having problems with 4g as well. It was working fine with the most recent GB radio, I rolled back to mr2.75 when problems occurred and still cannot seem to hold a solid 4g connection.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah if doesn't work all day today I'm going to call vzw.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

If I go to Verizon should i unroot or just flash a stock ruu?


----------



## rommel (Aug 16, 2011)

I have the exact same problem. I have tried flashing every single radio, reverting back to stock sense rom. Nothing has worked. I even went down to the Verizon store and had the Sim switched, no difference. I just need to return the phone and get a new one. The Verizon rep at the store told me that sometimes 4G signal is not very good. I then asked why every demo phone in the store had no problem getting signal. They again stated the signal was spotty... pretty crappy customer service if you ask me....


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I would. They will check to see if it is rooted. If you are running a custom ROM the splash screen will be different and that will be the dead giveaway. If they notice a ROOT, they will say something like "Well, it isn't our problem, you shouldn't have rooted".

Before I took my phone in, I flashed to STOCK. The first question they asked me "Is it rooted?".


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

"rommel said:


> I have the exact same problem. I have tried flashing every single radio, reverting back to stock sense rom. Nothing has worked. I even went down to the Verizon store and had the Sim switched, no difference. I just need to return the phone and get a new one. The Verizon rep at the store told me that sometimes 4G signal is not very good. I then asked why every demo phone in the store had no problem getting signal. They again stated the signal was spotty... pretty crappy customer service if you ask me....


Did you have insurance or was through the company?


----------



## rommel (Aug 16, 2011)

No insurance needed the phone is less than one year old. If you want the sim replaced it should be for free. The person didn't ask me if my phone was rooted but I did have CM7 running on it at the time.... The funny thing was that my phone was running fine for a week when the first rolled out LTE here and then it suddenly stopped working and hasn't since....


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh ok probably I'm going to today but first going to unroot first. So the problem was the phone?


----------



## rommel (Aug 16, 2011)

I think it has to be but I have not had time to return mine to stock and return it yet. Proceed at your own risk though, my store didnt say anything about it being rooted. That doesn't mean yours won't....


----------



## thunderboltchiny-xxxx® (Sep 27, 2011)

Dude same thing happened to me its a bad 4g sim card get it replaced at a corporate store for free. Oh uninstall superusers cause they check for that and wireless tether. Or just hide them from your app drawer.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

"thunderboltchiny-xxxx® said:


> Dude same thing happened to me its a bad 4g sim card get it replaced at a corporate store for free. Oh uninstall superusers cause they check for that and wireless tether. Or just hide them from your app drawer.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


So it was just the sim card and it did the same thing as my problem?


----------



## dd0yl3 (Sep 4, 2011)

If you have the LTE app on your phone that allows you to switch from cdma to lte make sure it is on unknown. we just got 4g where i live and i had to make sure both of them was switched to cdma/lte.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah I had lte for a while now I tried everything, but thanks going to replace my sim card and see if that works. Also I noticed that when this started to happen it was when they disconnected my service because I forgot to pay lol and they connected the service back that's when I couldn't connect at all.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

This wasn't yet mentioned but you should definitely do this before returning the phone. Unroot it and get it completely back to stock (S-Off and everything) running the latest OTA and see if it still has a problem. If it STILL has a problem, then just bring it back to Verizon in that state. If it works, well, no need to waste your time with the VZW folks.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> This wasn't yet mentioned but you should definitely do this before returning the phone. Unroot it and get it completely back to stock (S-Off and everything) running the latest OTA and see if it still has a problem. If it STILL has a problem, then just bring it back to Verizon in that state. If it works, well, no need to waste your time with the VZW folks.


Thanks for the tip going to try it .


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

RichSimplicity said:


> Thanks for the tip going to try it .


No problem. That should pretty much ALWAYS be something you try before you ever return a phone back to Verizon. If you don't do this, I consider it irresponsible given that we're clearly in the gray area by rooting in the first place. If we're going to root yet try to return the phone, we should be responsible about it.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine has always had a 4G issue connection problem, I live in a solid 4G area and my phone doesnt always hold the connection, at times it will be on 3G which is fine but other times i will get NO DATA connection at all. Sometimes using the LTE switch app works and sometimes it doesnt, sometimes i try airplane mode, most the time i get pissed and pull the battery and reboot it (4G comes back immediately), makes me wonder if its the phone or ROM.

Ive been debating for awhile to go back to stock. I may just to try it and see what happens then if it doesnt help ill try replacement.

Let me know YOUR out come in this because it sounds like the same issue.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

"mystakilla said:


> Mine has always had a 4G issue connection problem, I live in a solid 4G area and my phone doesnt always hold the connection, at times it will be on 3G which is fine but other times i will get NO DATA connection at all. Sometimes using the LTE switch app works and sometimes it doesnt, sometimes i try airplane mode, most the time i get pissed and pull the battery and reboot it (4G comes back immediately), makes me wonder if its the phone or ROM.
> 
> Ive been debating for awhile to go back to stock. I may just to try it and see what happens then if it doesnt help ill try replacement.
> 
> Let me know YOUR out come in this because it sounds like the same issue.


Yeah but I can't connect at all . I went to a stock rom and nothing. Going to unroot and go to Verizon if doesn't work. Does yours connect at all?


----------



## 89foxrod (Jul 31, 2011)

Did you try the ##778 I had this same issue


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

"89foxrod said:


> Did you try the ##778 I had this same issue


After that did you go to edit ? And what password do you have to use?


----------



## 89foxrod (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah you go under edit and the pass word is six zeros.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

"RichSimplicity said:


> Yeah but I can't connect at all . I went to a stock rom and nothing. Going to unroot and go to Verizon if doesn't work. Does yours connect at all?


Yes, mine connects but for limited time, no matter what radio I use...

It has big problems transitioning from 3g to 4G and back, usually I wi find the phone without any data connection.


----------

